# new bump on the block



## becca

hey there thought it might be nice to chat with other mums to be.I'm beck, :D im 23 weeks pregnant and have two other children, Jack whos 10 and erin whos 5 :D


----------



## Imi

Hiya hunni!!!

Welcome to the B&B forum!!

Looking forward to chatting with you ... congrats on your PG, hope everything is going well?!

Speak to you soon ... need anythin feel free to PM :D

Imi
xxx


----------



## Jase

balls! wrong place. pretend i was never here.........


----------



## Imi

has a feeling jase might not be here for much longer when layla reads that lol


----------



## MrsE

Hi Becca,

Nice to meet you :D 

Congratulations on your Pg, I look forward to hearing more about you through the forum.

Cx


----------



## HB

Hiya Becca https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/wave.gif

Welcome!!

xox


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Welcome to the forum!

Wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy! xx


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

hey welcome to the forum


----------



## Wobbles

Imi-Maddie's-Mum said:

> Welcome to the B&B forum!!

We're not a bed & breakfast honest!!! LOL

Welcome to BabyAndBump (BaB) :wink: 

Congrats on bump number 3


----------

